# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Tìm hiểu về Máy Hàn Tig Korea Asea (Hàn Quốc)

## toandacloc.cnc

*Máy hàn Tig* là loại máy thuộc dòng hàn hồ quang bằng điện cực Volfram được sử dụng trong môi trường có khí trơ. Mối hàn được khí trơ bảo vệ để tránh khỏi sự xâm nhập của không khí bên ngoài.

*Chức năng chỉ có ở máy hàn Tig Korea ASEA*

Trên thị trường máy hàn Tig có rất nhiều dòng máy hàn từ nhiều hãng khác nhau trên thế giới, đa số những loại đều này có chức năng tương tự nhau. Riêng dòng hàn Tig Korea sở hữu 2 model là máy hàn Asea-200Tig và Asea Tig-300DL với những tính năng vượt trội hơn hẳn.  



>> Máy hàn Tig ASEA có chế độ 3 trong 1, gồm hàn Tig xung dòng DC, hàn que, hàn với xung liên tục và có thể thực hiện ở bất kỳ vị trí hàn nào của vật liệu.

>> Chức năng hàn 2T/4T, hàn điểm phổ biến nhất hiện nay

>> Dòng hàn hiển thị số bằng đèn LED phía trước máy, như một chức năng bảo vệ máy khỏi tình trạng quá tải.

>> Máy hàn Tig xung DC ASEA-200Tig và ASEA Tig-300DL hàn được hầu hết kim loại có độ dày thấp đến 0.3mm khi cài đặt ở chế độ xung cao. Ở chế độ xung thấp có thể hàn hai tấm kim loại chiều dày khác nhau, góp phần làm giảm giá thành của máy.

>> Mối hàn từ Máy hàn Tig Korea không gây ra rỗ khí hay ngậm xỉ, do đó được ứng dụng rộng rãi trong hàn các loại vật liệu: Thép các bon, thép hợp kim, đồng…

 

*Địa chỉ mua máy hàn Tig Hàn Quốc*

*Công ty TNHH TOÀN ĐẮC LỘC*
Đơn vị cung cấp thiết bị hàn cắt uy tín

Địa chỉ: Số N3/1, Quốc Lộ 51, Khu phố 1, Phường Long Bình Tân, Thành phố Biên Hòa, Đồng Nai
Hotline: 0917.26.44.99
Email: tdl.kd2@gmail.com
Website: toandacloc.com

----------

